# Help me find a helmet, pedals, gloves and grip



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently bought a used Giant Trance x4 and I have been riding it around my neighborhood w/o a helmet. I'm looking to spend $60 max for the helmet. I want the helmet visor to be long and durable. 

As for the pedals my bike came with some crappy plastic pedals. I'm not looking for clipless pedals.. maybe something along the lines of bmx pedals.

I'm looking for decent full fingered gloves that aren't too expensive.

Lastly, what grip do you guys recommend?

Also, can you guys recommend me some good online website that I can purchase items for my bike.



Thanks


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

If you google the keywords of the items you new then you can find them fast and usually most the time you will find reviews on the items along with description etc . For the most part pedals and gloves will be up to what YOU feel comfy with and performs best for you . As far as Helmets go , don't cheap out on what protects your head . I like jensonusa , huck n roll , and pricematch are good companies .


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

I found a giro phase on jensonusa.. I think I might get it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

DONT buy a helmet online until you try it on in a store first. Bell, Giro etc.. all fit differently even thought the size maybe the same.

When I bought my first one, I tried Bell and Giro hard to describe but the Bell pinched the back of my head in a strange way, very uncomfortable. So I went with a Giro.

When shopping for my latest helmet, the Bell wasn't uncomfortable, but the Giro felt better.

My wife was the exact opposite, Bell helmets fit her better.

I've had these gloves a couple weeks and like them a lot, great ventilation on the top keeps your hands cool.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57910


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

jensonusa, price point are what i browse mostly. check out chain love for some deals too. if you dont mind used stuff pink bike also has a lot of things.

i cant help you with helmet or pedals since i use a bmx helmet and clipless pedals haha. for gloves i would check out fox. i had some a while ago that i loved. i have dakines right now but i feel like the velcro is already getting bad.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Well since no one touched on the grips yet, I would recommend these. I run them on all my bikes. They are a little bit longer, and feel less cramped than ODI or Lizard Skin grips and I don't have huge hands either.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...P&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=42&zmap=190 PRSFG0

And for pedals, there are a lot of great options out there. Just look around. I have Straitlines on 2 of my bikes, and I love them, but seeing as how you only want to spend $60 on a helmet, I'm guessing $100+ pedals are out of your budget. I use jenson, huck n roll, pricepoint, universal cycles, and chain reaction cycles the most. And keep an eye on chainlove, lots of cheap gloves pop up there, and I picked up a sixsixone Recon helmet for $45 from them too.
Good luck!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Helmet: Giro Xen is the one I'm currently lusting after.

Pedals: go with the CB Mallets. Big platform and CB pedal, what more could you want? 

Not too sure about gloves since i haven't bought any or tried any out other than my free size big half- finger Bontragers.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought a ODI Tory lee design grips in the red color and I also bought a red water bottle cage. As for the water bottle I bought a camelbak insulated water bottle.

For the helmet I'm looking at the giro Xen or Xar but I haven't found one locally to try on.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone used westernbikeworks.com before? I'm thinking about buying the giro xar helmet but I don't know if I can trust the site..


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Check out universal cycles .com. Same as jenson with some more parts excellent service. As for grips I just got a pair of oury lock on grips great for big hands! Also just got vp-59 pedals and just left a good review about that product. For helmets like others have said don't buy until you try. I had a pair of fox gloves which recently wore out so I picked up a pair of BG Gel Glove Long Finger gloves from spec. which are butter. Good luck.


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

Just google - plenty of great deals on everything you're looking for.

One thing I like is Transition pedals, from Transition Bike Company. Only $59 for machined / anodized AL pedals, sealed bearings, threaded pins. They also stand behind their products. Company owned by riders, met them several times at local demo's great guys, great bikes, great gear.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SENSUS GRIPS!!! im more of a DH/FR kinda guy and i love the swayze's... almost all the top slopestylists are running them... (the top three in kokanee cankworx redbull joyride all ran swayze's)... plus they're $10 and sold by zink himself... im tempted to try the salmon hooks but i just am not ready to take my swayze's off...

definitely worth a look...

http://thesensus.bigcartel.com/

i currently have swayze's on my Intense M1 and my Haro Porter... been jumping and smashing rockgardens and they grip like crazy...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> *DONT buy a helmet online until you try it on *


THIS !

... and while you are in the store trying on helmets, see if they also have nasty and spiky pedals, grips that look like they'd work for you, and gloves that fit your hands.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Pedals: 
I use MSHBK flat pedals. Picked these up on a whim because I needed some flat pedals to hold me over while searching for a nicer set, but they've worked so well that I see no need to change them. I think they were like $20 or something.









Grips: 
I use ODI Ruffians. I have small hands, so I like that they're thinner. They also provide ton's of grip. They come in an assortment of colors also.









Gloves: 
I use Fox Incline gloves. I have a preference for full finger gloves. I also like the material that covers the top of the thumb area, it's soft and great for wiping away sweat, or your nose. This is one feature that I always look for when purchasing gloves. 









Helmet: 
I use a Fox Flux. It fits ME perfectly, better then any Giro's or Bell's that I tried. Definitely make sure that you try a helmet on before buying. Also, I liked that it provides my coverage for the back of your head then some other helmets.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright guys.. here's what I bought. Xar helmet, Ruffian lock on grips and giro DJ gloves. I'm thinking about getting a lime green lobo hydration pack.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

I would've bought the salmon hooks in lime green but there sold out and I couldn't find them anywhere.



Moosey said:


> SENSUS GRIPS!!! im more of a DH/FR kinda guy and i love the swayze's... almost all the top slopestylists are running them... (the top three in kokanee cankworx redbull joyride all ran swayze's)... plus they're $10 and sold by zink himself... im tempted to try the salmon hooks but i just am not ready to take my swayze's off...
> 
> definitely worth a look...
> 
> ...


----------



## NeedO2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Got the SixSixOne Rcon on Chainlove for $45...Great Deal. Fox Digit gloves are great.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

I love these!!
http://www.urgebike.com/accueil_gb.html

I have Be Bop Ti Pedals
http://www.beboppedals.com/prod03.htm

And, I love my Ergons!!!!
http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/gs2-leichtbau


----------

